# Shower fun (not for me)!



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh wow what a story! LOL. Yep pics would have been hilarious but we understand!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh I just had. What a great story. They sure can be silly and yes it's hard to stay mad when you look at there face.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

For some strange reason every golden I've ever had wanted to jump in the shower with me but most acted like the end of the world when it was getting into the tub for a bath. My bridge boy Buddy actually seemed to enjoy an ice cold "hose" bath in the middle of winter when he got skunk sprayed.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda is anti-bath, but she loves to stick her head in the shower and watch me.  What a funny story!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL!!!!!! Everyone needs a lifeguard.


----------

